# Changing degrees...has anyone done it?



## stuff_it (Jan 7, 2013)

I just massively failed my maths exam, just froze. That will be the module failed as well. 



Seeing as I am unlikely to get hold of my personal tutor any time in the next few days I was wondering if anyone knows how easy it normally is to change degrees at the same institution. I stand a fairly good chance of switching to product design or transport design as they share a lot of the same modules, but I will still be a module down if I fail this one. 

I assume they don't just kick you out but does that mean an extra year for me? I can't in any way afford it if it does. 

Has anyone managed to switch to a different degree entirely? Not a totally different type, but I was thinking perhaps comp sci - they do all their hard math on the computer, lol. No modules shared though so not got a scooby if you can do that or not even though it's all in the same department sort of... 

Bloody pissed off as I've been getting really good marks in everything else.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> I just massively failed my maths exam, just froze. That will be the module failed as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talk to your departmental tutor (not personal) or Student Services, they will know.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 7, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Talk to your departmental tutor (not personal) or Student Services, they will know.


Yes I know that silly, but I can't get hold of him - possibly for days. I wanted to know if anyone else had done it.


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 7, 2013)

What year are you in? AFAIK it's pretty common after year one, when I was at uni lots of people switched from "Physics" to "Physics with Computing" because they couldn't hack the maths.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Yes I know that silly, but I can't get hold of him - possibly for days. I wanted to know if anyone else had done it.


Surely someone in Student Services (or your uni's equivalent) will know. Rules may well vary between different departments, unis and degrees.


----------



## Manter (Jan 7, 2013)

I did it- few years ago now mind. I needed approval from the course leaders of the course I was leaving and the one I was joining, and a bit of form kerfuffle. I made up my missing module without taking an extra year- I just did extra modules in my third year. Though I had to compromise over what because of time tabling issues

Other option is to retake the maths module next year.

But call student services- they'll be open and available and can give you general Uni policy advice


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 7, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> What year are you in? AFAIK it's pretty common after year one, when I was at uni lots of people switched from "Physics" to "Physics with Computing" because they couldn't hack the maths.


First year, first term.



TruXta said:


> Surely someone in Student Services (or your uni's equivalent) will know. Rules may well vary between different departments, unis and degrees.


I would want to stay in the same department, Engineering and Science. TBH I would be ace at industrial or product design, I already designed the whole formula student car on my own due to lazy people. If I went comp sci I would loose that team I think, though seeing as I'm almost the entire Drivetrain team they would probably still let me do it.



Manter said:


> I did it- few years ago now mind. I needed approval from the course leaders of the course I was leaving and the one I was joining, and a bit of form kerfuffle. I made up my missing module without taking an extra year- I just did extra modules in my third year. Though I had to compromise over what because of time tabling issues
> 
> Other option is to retake the maths module next year.
> 
> But call student services- they'll be open and available and can give you general Uni policy advice


Yeah, retake the maths - on top of the other harder maths modules I have next term and next year. What could possibly go wrong.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 7, 2013)

student services won't be able to tell you, it's likely at the discretion of the directors of the respective courses. you're still in year 1, right? so none of your marks so far count towards your final degree? i've taken a year off but when i go back i'll have to change course because they've changed the structure of my original course this year, but it's no problem for me to switch.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 7, 2013)

wayward bob said:


> student services won't be able to tell you, it's likely at the discretion of the directors of the respective courses. you're still in year 1, right? so none of your marks so far count towards your final degree? i've taken a year off but when i go back i'll have to change course because they've changed the structure of my original course this year, but it's no problem for me to switch.


I'm 35, plus I'm already £8k in debt after two terms. I'm afraid it's the workfarehouse for me if this doesn't work out.


----------



## Manter (Jan 7, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> First year, first term.
> 
> 
> I would want to stay in the same department, Engineering and Science. TBH I would be ace at industrial or product design, I already designed the whole formula student car on my own due to lazy people. If I went comp sci I would loose that team I think, though seeing as I'm almost the entire Drivetrain team they would probably still let me do it.
> ...


Ok, maybe not the retake option then....


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 7, 2013)

I did change, twice as it happens and away from the maths the second time, but only had to do one extra year. I'm really struggling to remember exactly what happened though.

I _think_ I got away without doing first year CS, when switching from Maths & Artificial Intelligence to CS & AI, because it's quite easy and I already had programming experience (including a year of AI) - iirc I had to do a few extra exams over the summer but that was it. You might be able to wing it in a similar way.

eta: actually that can't really explain the whole lot since I did second year Maths, definitely  but the basic theory is okay I think


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 7, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> First year, first term.


 
It obviously depends on tutors on each course, but I knew people who did it at the all the way to the end of first year and started second year on the new course. Mind you my uni wasn't big on "proper" degrees.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 7, 2013)

i don't imagine they'd have any requirements to take missed modules in the first year if you switch, unless they count to your final degree, which isn't the case in any of the courses i've come across.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 7, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I did change, twice as it happens and away from the maths the second time, but only had to do one extra year. I'm really struggling to remember exactly what happened though.
> 
> I _think_ I got away without doing first year CS, when switching from Maths & Artificial Intelligence to CS & AI, because it's quite easy and I already had programming experience (including a year of AI) - iirc I had to do a few extra exams over the summer but that was it. You might be able to wing it in a similar way.
> 
> eta: actually that can't really explain the whole lot since I did second year Maths, definitely  but the basic theory is okay I think


This is what I was thinking, I could probably walk straight in to product design as it's the same type of degree and shares some modules but I don't think I'd be too slow at comp sci either - I certainly know a lot more about computers than some of the kids here doing it - like Idaho said they don't teach coding in school and not all of them will have done much if any.


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 7, 2013)

My sis did engineering and seemed to do a lot of resit exams but she didn't have to do the whole year over again and managed to pass pretty okay in the end. Did get the impression it was a lot of hard work tho.
edit: I think they let her resit in holidays check with the tutors


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 7, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> My sis did engineering and seemed to do a lot of resit exams but she didn't have to do the whole year over again and managed to pass pretty okay in the end. Did get the impression it was a lot of hard work tho.


If I thought I could resit and pass and go on to pass the other maths courses I wouldn't consider changing at all but I can't really see it happening - I could probably resit this one but it would be at the same time as the new harder one starts, and then there's an ever harder one after that... I've been doing my best and I don't like to blame my home life but I had to dump my boyfriend at the end of xmas as he had no respect for what I'm doing and kept disturbing me with tantrums etc when I was trying to work. That sounds so wet though and I don't want to come across as a moaner or anything, at the end of the day my personal circumstances are my problem not theirs.

TBH at my age I am terrified that I would get through a bit more but end up in the same position and end up having to resit a year, which would be another £12k debt, or possibly fail out and just be in massive debt forever and unable to get funding to study anything else.


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 7, 2013)

It sounds a tough course from what both you and she said about it, for sure.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 7, 2013)

If you don't switch by the end of the first year, you can't get funding for all of another degree. This is my only chance to get one. I don't want to screw  it up as I'm getting 1sts in all my other modules.


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 7, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> If you don't switch by the end of the first year, you can't get funding for all of another degree. This is my only chance to get one. I don't want to screw it up as I'm getting 1sts in all my other modules.


Wouldn't your high marks on the other modules help convince a tutor (and you) that you might have a chance to resit this altho I accept it just keeps on getting harder and does seem an ordeal from what you described.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 7, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> This is what I was thinking, I could probably walk straight in to product design as it's the same type of degree and shares some modules but I don't think I'd be too slow at comp sci either - I certainly know a lot more about computers than some of the kids here doing it - like Idaho said they don't teach coding in school and not all of them will have done much if any.


 
I jumped courses away from (Maths with) Comp Science (to Maths with Business Studies)...I remember the feeling walking into the Computer labs at any given time finding shitloads of Sheldon Cooper types sat next to the litre bottles of coke that got them through the night, having already done the course assigment in seconds and then moving on to competing who could write hello world in 3d backwards and in 17 languages...One one screen and death matches of Quake on the other.

My point was, that doing a Computer Science degree at uni is that you're up against guys that code/like computers _for fun_. I remarked at the time it felt like doing a "Maths With Championship Manager 00/01" (such was my hobby at the time).


----------



## Errol's son (Jan 7, 2013)

I changed from a four year course to a three year course in a completely different department but with higher entry requirements.  I was required to pass all modules on the course I started on to get on to the new course.  I had to redo the first year as the course was completely different but as I was awarded a grant for a four year course my LEA continued to pay me my grant for my new course.  My transfer was very much at the discretion on the department head of the department I was moving to.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 7, 2013)

Errol's son said:


> I changed from a four year course to a three year course in a completely different department but with higher entry requirements. I was required to pass all modules on the course I started on to get on to the new course. I had to redo the first year as the course was completely different but as I was awarded a grant for a four year course my LEA continued to pay me my grant for my new course. My transfer was very much at the discretion on the department head of the department I was moving to.


If I leave and start back next year chances are I will end up spending time on workfare, etc as I am completely unemployable.


----------



## Mapped (Jan 7, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> If you don't switch by the end of the first year, you can't get funding for all of another degree. This is my only chance to get one. I don't want to screw it up as I'm getting 1sts in all my other modules.


 
Is the maths a 'core' module? When I did a modular degree (10 years ago) we could fail modules and still come out with a 1st or a 2:1 as not all of them counted towards the final degree result, they ditched your worst modules.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 7, 2013)

Mapped said:


> Is the maths a 'core' module? When I did a modular degree (10 years ago) we could fail modules and still come out with a 1st or a 2:1 as not all of them counted towards the final degree result, they ditched your worst modules.


It's mechanical engineering, of course it's a core module. It may be that this particular one being the first one isn't but wtf am I going to do next time?

I guess now I'm single I can spend all weekend in doing maths every week, then still freak out and fail. I honestly thought I was over it at my age, I'm normally fine in exams for other subjects - in fact I'm generally good at non-maths exams.

I'm proper wounded but don't want to give it up as a dead loss.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 7, 2013)

it isn't a dead loss stuffs, really. it sounds like you're a bit panicked by your experience in the exam, but honest, people switch courses all the time, especially in the first year. you've got in and you're a good student, they won't be any hurry to kick you (and your fees) out


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 7, 2013)

wayward bob said:


> it isn't a dead loss stuffs, really. it sounds like you're a bit panicked by your experience in the exam, but honest, people switch courses all the time, especially in the first year. you've got in and you're a good student, they won't be any hurry to kick you (and your fees) out


Had to memorise and use this stuff. WTF is it going to be like in the next maths module?

I am so screwed.

http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/calculus-for-dummies-cheat-sheet.html

I don't even want to change but I can't see myself being able to keep this one going.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 7, 2013)

it's good to be realistic about your capabilities, and what you want out of doing a degree in the first place. if the maths is a deal breaker then have a really good think abut where you want to go, what you want out of the experience (and shitting yourself every time you have to do the maths component doesn't sound like it's sustainable over 3 years). maybe your personal tutor would be a good person to discuss it with before you approach the course leader/head of department.

one thing about being in already is it gives you a chance to talk to other students about their experience of their course so far. had i known in advance quite what a shambles the admin on my course would be i might have had serious second thoughts. as it is i'll be transferring to a completely separate course (with at least one tutor i already know and like) so for me it's win-win


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 7, 2013)

wayward bob said:


> it's good to be realistic about your capabilities, and what you want out of doing a degree in the first place. if the maths is a deal breaker then have a really good think abut where you want to go, what you want out of the experience (and shitting yourself every time you have to do the maths component doesn't sound like it's sustainable over 3 years). maybe your personal tutor would be a good person to discuss it with before you approach the course leader/head of department.
> 
> one thing about being in already is it gives you a chance to talk to other students about their experience of their course so far. had i known in advance quite what a shambles the admin on my course would be i might have had serious second thoughts. as it is i'll be transferring to a completely separate course (with at least one tutor i already know and like) so for me it's win-win


My personal tutor is the dean of the engineering school, lol.

Clearly I knew there would be maths and it would be hard, but having done the minimum requirement for maths to get a degree with the OU I had no idea it would be this hard this quickly or that the workload would be such that it's actually really difficult to get in to the maths teaching bit in the library. One of the reasons I choose this uni was because of the extra maths help.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 7, 2013)

do you find them approachable? tbh my personal tutor was a bit of a witch, who basically tried to talk me into dropping the degree altogether when i was struggling early on. by contrast the course director was lovely, really positive about my abilities and my contribution, and very keen to let me know all the options i have (for e.g. if i needed to take another year out i have 5 years in total from the start of my degree to finish it).


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 7, 2013)

wayward bob said:


> do you find them approachable? tbh my personal tutor was a bit of a witch, who basically tried to talk me into dropping the degree altogether when i was struggling early on. by contrast the course director was lovely, really positive about my abilities and my contribution, and very keen to let me know all the options i have (for e.g. if i needed to take another year out i have 5 years in total from the start of my degree to finish it).


He's very approachable if you can find him but he's teaching nearly all the time when he's not tucked away in the deans office, deaning.

You're meant to be able to book in with your tutor online but he's never got any gaps in his timetable.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 7, 2013)

Switch to media studies


----------



## Enviro (Jan 7, 2013)

Your good performance in other areas will help you a lot in terms of course leaders and uni bods looking on you favourably.

I just did an acoustics degree and became more allergic to maths as the course went on! I'm now working as a consultant, so if you really want to do what you are studying then get a resit, practice, revise, and pass the exam.

Good luck stuff_it, you can do it.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm just feeling like I've worked for two years in extremely hard circumstances for fuck all (caring for an abusive relative, sitting in my car in the snow doing my OU maths homework because the genny was broken and I needed to run the laptop, etc)

I've got another assignment due in tomorrow but I can't stop crying enough to do it.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 7, 2013)

Wait a min, WTF? I finally managed to find some of the official regulations. The pass mark is 30% not 40%.


----------



## Mapped (Jan 7, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Wait a min, WTF? I finally managed to find some of the official regulations. The pass mark is 30% not 40%.


 
Fucking joke uni


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 7, 2013)

the uni that excels in mediocrity


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 7, 2013)

Mapped said:


> Fucking joke uni


Oh, well I think even I probably got over 30%

And I just read the special circumstances form and I've got all of them, just not some young wuss who would get upset about it.



> These circumstances may include health problems, personal/family issues or financial constraints.


 
Yep, had all of those this year so far. Standard innit.



Ax^ said:


> the uni that excels in mediocrity


That's ok, so does my maths.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 7, 2013)

Almost makes up for having to put on with the accent up that way

Innit


----------



## Mapped (Jan 7, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Oh, well I think even I probably got over 30%
> 
> And I just read the special circumstances form and I've got all of them, just not some young wuss who would get upset about it.
> 
> ...


 
What I've learned from being a mature student is that if you're struggling and you've got the cards then play them (and the system). The staff are all adults too so understand the shit you have to put up with in your 30's rather than your teens. It's in their interests for you to do well 

For my MSc I've had to do alternative assessments instead of exams and defer my dissertation because of health stuff and because I had too much real work on the go. We don't have a 30% pass rate though


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 7, 2013)

It's not the official pass mark but they can let you off to that amount. Sadly I can't prove any of my special circumstances so I can't claim for them even if they try and fail me - have had two months of high blood pressure and dizziness, muppet boyfriend stopping me study as much as I should over xmas, and been on my arse skint as well because I have to spend so much on food with my allergies. 

I guess I better get my arse in gear and finish this assignment then, but I will speak to the tutor as well. Maths modules are the only ones that they don't let you know on the website what they cover.  Maybe I'll get lucky and some of them will be computer modelling or statistics or something I find easy.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 7, 2013)

TBH it doesn't help that I feel like I've failed if I get less than 70 for anything...


----------



## toggle (Jan 7, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> It's not the official pass mark but they can let you off to that amount. Sadly I can't prove any of my special circumstances so I can't claim for them even if they try and fail me - have had two months of high blood pressure and dizziness, muppet boyfriend stopping me study as much as I should over xmas, and been on my arse skint as well because I have to spend so much on food with my allergies.
> 
> I guess I better get my arse in gear and finish this assignment then, but I will speak to the tutor as well. Maths modules are the only ones that they don't let you know on the website what they cover.  Maybe I'll get lucky and some of them will be computer modelling or statistics or something I find easy.


 
a statement that your tutor believes you had major problems might be enough. if you can characterise bf's behavior as being non violent abuse (posessiveness, verbal abuse, deliberate obstructionism) then you have a very good reason why there's a huge problem and no actual evidence. depends on your uni's rules.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 7, 2013)

toggle said:


> a statement that your tutor believes you had major problems might be enough. if you can bring yourself to characterise bf's behavior as being non violent abuse (posessiveness, verbal abuse, deliberate obstructionism) then you have a very good reason why there's a huge problem and no actual evidence. depends on your uni's rules.


Well he sort of did - he started taking the sodding cupboards out while I was in there working amongst other things. 

I was starting to think I may as well not have dumped him if I'm going to fail out anyway.


----------



## toggle (Jan 7, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Well he sort of did - he started taking the sodding cupboards out while I was in there working amongst other things.
> 
> I was starting to think I may as well not have dumped him if I'm going to fail out anyway.


 
if he's being a twat about you trying to do well, you're better off without him, even if you do drop out.


----------



## Mapped (Jan 7, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> TBH it doesn't help that I feel like I've failed if I get less than 70 for anything...


 
Bollocks to that, it's one module out of many. You can make up for it in other modules, which it sounds like you're doing a fuck of a lot better in anyhow


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 7, 2013)

toggle said:


> if he's being a twat about you trying to do well, you're better off without him, even if you do drop out.


Yeah I know, and he was.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 7, 2013)

Mapped said:


> Bollocks to that, it's one module out of many. You can make up for it in other modules, which it sounds like you're doing a fuck of a lot better in anyhow


But being in a position where you have to be let off a mark on the first lot of modules is really bad.


----------



## Mapped (Jan 7, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> But being in a position where you have to be let off a mark on the first lot of modules is really bad.


 
You've got legitimate reasons for it and you'll do better next time.


----------



## toggle (Jan 7, 2013)

secondly, do you have the allergies diagnosed? if so, have you applied for hardship funding to cover extra food costs with that as evidence as to why you're money is running out.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 7, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> I jumped courses away from (Maths with) Comp Science (to Maths with Business Studies)...I remember the feeling walking into the Computer labs at any given time finding shitloads of Sheldon Cooper types sat next to the litre bottles of coke that got them through the night, having already done the course assigment in seconds and then moving on to competing who could write hello world in 3d backwards and in 17 languages...One one screen and death matches of Quake on the other.
> 
> My point was, that doing a Computer Science degree at uni is that you're up against guys that code/like computers _for fun_. I remarked at the time it felt like doing a "Maths With Championship Manager 00/01" (such was my hobby at the time).


Yeah, to be fair, when I say "first year CS is easy and I just read the books and did the resit exams" I've been programming since I was like 6 or something. I swapped from Maths & AI to CS & AI because I find CS easier than Maths and all I really wanted to do was the AI part.

eta: and even I felt that the other people on the course were a bit over-keen. On the other hand, when presented with the one assignment in the entire year that required writing anything in English - just a one-page essay that you couldn't fail - there was immense outrage. You should have seen some of the shit that was produced, too


----------



## toggle (Jan 7, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Yeah I know, and he was.


 
should be some welfare support at the uni, explain to them you've not done as well as you could because you got out of a relationship that turned bad cause you were looking to do well and let them back you up.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 7, 2013)

toggle said:


> should be some welfare support at the uni, explain to them you've not done as well as you could because you got out of a relationship that turned bad cause you were looking to do well and let them back you up.


I don't plan on telling them unless I have to. 



FridgeMagnet said:


> Yeah, to be fair, when I say "first year CS is easy and I just read the books and did the resit exams" I've been programming since I was like 6 or something. I swapped from Maths & AI to CS & AI because I find CS easier than Maths and all I really wanted to do was the AI part.
> 
> eta: and even I felt that the other people on the course were a bit over-keen. On the other hand, when presented with the one assignment in the entire year that required writing anything in English - just a one-page essay that you couldn't fail - there was immense outrage. You should have seen some of the shit that was produced, too


Some of the people in the comp sci club here were unsure how to install steam, I would probably be fine.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Stuffs, back when I was a student I massively screwed up on some aspects of my first year, but was allowed resits - as there were extenuating circumstances (my mom had serious heart surgery) and my module tutors were very, very supportive with flexible coursework deadlines, and although I am fairly c**p at exams I did more tha OK overall. I did need to talk to my tutors, a lot! unfortunately, my official personal tutor more or less told me to go-away and give up, but another tutor was a real star. He kept me on the course, and stuck up for me ! If I hadn't been open about the problem with my mom, even all my outstanding results would not have been enough to give me the all-clear......As I went onwards, I was supported with some changes of emphasis and modules to better reflect my abilities, interests and apptitudes. One of the major benefits of modular degrees, including doing extra modules in another year (bit of fun with my timetable, to fit everything in.... I could have done with that hourglass thingy that Hermione G had in Hogwarts)

Basically, talk to the tutor(s) to explain the personal background - assuming that they aren't already aware (yer health, mom, b/f and so on) they will keep it confidential if you say so, and go for re-sit. Also explain that you've had trouble accessing the extra help you mentioned.....maybe that will given a shake up, and work better!


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 8, 2013)

10 am tomorrowz - so much for staying up to get my overdue assignment in


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 8, 2013)

It was easy for me, I asked the department if they would take me and then filled out a form. My tutor was really lovely and helpful. I had to join the next year though as there were no spaces.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 8, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> TBH it doesn't help that I feel like I've failed if I get less than 70 for anything...



But the uni don't see it like that. No wonder you have been having high blood pressure if that is the pressure you have put yourself under. You shouldn't be so hard on yourself, you will struggle with any degree if you are.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 8, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> It was easy for me, I asked the department if they would take me and then filled out a form. My tutor was really lovely and helpful. I had to join the next year though as there were no spaces.


That would cost me £12k....and possibly not be able to finish, as in they wouldn't even lend me the money.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 8, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> But being in a position where you have to be let off a mark on the first lot of modules is really bad.



No it isn't, this is your first year. Nobody expects perfection. How many people out there do you think have great jobs who failed modules in their first year. Give yourself a break. 

Also, if you need proof that general life is hard attend a couple of sessions with uni counselling and they can submit evidence on your behalf (they won't give the intimate details)


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 8, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> That would cost me £12k....and possibly not be able to finish, as in they wouldn't even lend me the money.



Well they might have places for what you want. Can't hurt to ask


----------



## Mapped (Jan 8, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> No it isn't, this is your first year. Nobody expects perfection. How many people out there do you think have great jobs who failed modules in their first year.


 
This.

I've got what I think is a decent job and I fucked up and repeated my final year  I was trying too hard on the employability and building a CV stuff and not enough on the academic areas.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 8, 2013)

If I repeat a year and do a placement year I will be pushing 40 and unemployable.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 8, 2013)

I appreciate that being older makes it harder, but would you really be totally unemployable?  Do you know if those who do placements get offered positions while on it?  Quite a few of the graduates on my course got offered jobs while on their placement.  It might be a similar case on your course.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 8, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> I appreciate that being older makes it harder, but would you really be totally unemployable? Do you know if those who do placements get offered positions while on it? Quite a few of the graduates on my course got offered jobs while on their placement. It might be a similar case on your course.


Yes, I have spent over 15 months looking for work of any sort I can get in more than one town ( about 4 towns actually) - I was lucky to get two weeks swearhousing.


----------



## toggle (Jan 8, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> If I repeat a year and do a placement year I will be pushing 40 and unemployable.


 
i'm planning a phd. by the time I've finished that i'll be at least 42 (if I can do it full time, if not i'll be 45) and i'll probably be Dr unemployable. which is probably worse. i'm still doing it though, cause that is what i want to do. if you want an education, make the choices that are right to get that education.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 8, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Yes, I have spent over 15 months looking for work of any sort I can get in more than one town ( about 4 towns actually) - I was lucky to get two weeks swearhousing.


 
But this time you'll have a degree, in a specialised field and you'll have a placement so you'll have experience.  Where you might be able to make contacts or even get a job with. 

I'm just saying your chances might be better.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 8, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> But this time you'll have a degree, in a specialised field and you'll have a placement so you'll have experience. Where you might be able to make contacts or even get a job with.
> 
> I'm just saying your chances might be better.


You're right, if I'm lucky I may even get a low level office job!


----------



## toggle (Jan 8, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> You're right, if I'm lucky I may even get a low level office job!


 
get a humanities degree, then you can clean loos

sorry, if i'm not helping, tell me to bog off


----------



## Hollis (Jan 8, 2013)

I changed my degree in the second year from economics to history. Much the same reason as you - didn't like the maths, and wasn't interested in it.  One of the best things I did.

I'd say be realistic about your 'skills', and you'll probably find something else that'll interest you..


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 8, 2013)

Hollis said:


> I changed my degree in the second year from economics to history. Much the same reason as you - didn't like the maths, and wasn't interested in it. One of the best things I did.
> 
> I'd say be realistic about your 'skills', and you'll probably find something else that'll interest you..


I am interested in it, just can't do it in my head.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 8, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> I just massively failed my maths exam, just froze. That will be the module failed as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
First, you are in your first year. There is always a resit opportunity over the summer holidays. 

Second, sometimes maths module content is under the maths department not the engineering department, so it takes a while to find. 

Third, if you change degree check that the degree is still accredited for Chartered Engineer status. Also check the module requirements for Product Design - don't assume there is no maths requirement because it's 'just' design. And assuming the computer will do it for you? If you use Maple or Mathcad then it will, so you can check your working and answers. But most of the time you need to know why you're using the maths you're using. 

I changed from mech eng to mech eng + energy resource engineering, because it meant dropping machine dynamics which I was atrocious at. I actually failed my second year final in the subject but because I changed degree they didn't bother giving me a resit. Unfortunately, this meant both fluid dynamics (hard but doable) and thermodynamics (so hard they added 30 marks to everybody's mark so some of us passed) became core subjects and thermo became doable because they restructured the assessment to include a coursework element and for the final exam a 'revision class' was added where there was a 'imagine if you were asked this question in an exam, this is how you would go about solving it' session. 

I got my exam marks after I finished my degree to see what I got, and the marks ranged from 55 to 90. I got a first overall.

Stuff_it: I think you had a bad exam and are panicking. Don't.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 8, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> First, you are in your first year. There is always a resit opportunity over the summer holidays.
> 
> Second, sometimes maths module content is under the maths department not the engineering department, so it takes a while to find.


 
The maths modules are the only ones that don't link to anything on the website - this is true for every maths module no matter what your degree





> Third, if you change degree check that the degree is still accredited for Chartered Engineer status. Also check the module requirements for Product Design - don't assume there is no maths requirement because it's 'just' design. And assuming the computer will do it for you? If you use Maple or Mathcad then it will, so you can check your working and answers. But most of the time you need to know why you're using the maths you're using.


 
I seriously doubt I will make chartered engineer. All of the 'proper' engineering degrees have the same maths modules.



> I changed from mech eng to mech eng + energy resource engineering, because it meant dropping machine dynamics which I was atrocious at. I actually failed my second year final in the subject but because I changed degree they didn't bother giving me a resit. Unfortunately, this meant both fluid dynamics (hard but doable) and thermodynamics (so hard they added 30 marks to everybody's mark so some of us passed) became core subjects and thermo became doable because they restructured the assessment to include a coursework element and for the final exam a 'revision class' was added where there was a 'imagine if you were asked this question in an exam, this is how you would go about solving it' session.
> 
> I got my exam marks after I finished my degree to see what I got, and the marks ranged from 55 to 90. I got a first overall.
> 
> Stuff_it: I think you had a bad exam and are panicking. Don't.


There is no way I will get 50 on this exam.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 8, 2013)

If you think the maths thing is not just a bad day, and there's no way you'd be able to get to grips with the harder stuff, even with support from staff, then it does sound like changing to something less maths orientated would be right for you. 

You'll probably find it not too much bother.  Departments are very used to people changing, dropping out, switching from an arts to a science subject etc.  Your chances are going to be even better if you've already done some modules in a similar field and done well. 

Find out who the admissions tutor is for the degree you're interested in switching and send them an e-mail expressing an interest and ask how realistic it would be for you to switch over this year.  If you can't switch till next year, you could just carry on with the rest of the year and not put too much effort into it. 

I was able to switch after my first term of my first year.  I had done absolutely no assignments, I was allowed to switch because I met the relevant entry requirements anyway, so I didn't have to meet a certain standard or anything.


----------



## emanymton (Jan 8, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Stuff_it: I think you had a bad exam and are panicking. Don't.


 
This, my advice was going to be don't panic and don't make any rash decisions until you have had a chance to talk through your options with someone.

And in any case first years are more or less designed to let people fuck up and/or change their minds about things.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Jan 8, 2013)

Stuffs, I don't mean to be rude, and this is meant in a positive way: I think you're in a negative thought spiral. Tbh I've seen you post similar before. I think you need to stop catastrophising, do some deep breathing and take it step by step. You had a bad exam, you don't know how bad yet. Talk to your tutor, if you feel you need to submit evidence of special circumstances then do that. But - not being rude, honest! x - try not go let your mind to too far down the 'what if?' path. It isn't going to help you.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 8, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> The maths modules are the only ones that don't link to anything on the website - this is true for every maths module no matter what your degree


I found maths modules for maths and combined maths degrees at your uni via a google search, so it may be worth asking why this information is not available for your course. If you've done differential calculus and algebra this term I would expect more of the same next module with perhaps some integration calculus thrown in, maybe some matrices.


stuff_it said:


> I seriously doubt I will make chartered engineer. All of the 'proper' engineering degrees have the same maths modules.


All the design degrees (industrial design, product design and design engineering) at your uni are accredited by the Institute of Engineering designers. You would still be able to get chartered down the line if you wanted, don't rule it out yet.


stuff_it said:


> There is no way I will get 50 on this exam.


In my first year I failed two out of 12 exams. I still made it through to the second year.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 8, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> I found maths modules for maths and combined maths degrees at your uni via a google search, so it may be worth asking why this information is not available for your course. If you've done differential calculus and algebra this term I would expect more of the same next module with perhaps some integration calculus thrown in, maybe some matrices.
> 
> All the design degrees (industrial design, product design and design engineering) at your uni are accredited by the Institute of Engineering designers. You would still be able to get chartered down the line if you wanted, don't rule it out yet.
> 
> In my first year I failed two out of 12 exams. I still made it through to the second year.


We've done integration this term as well. Matrices were a doddle compared to calculus last time I did them .


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 8, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> We've done integration this term as well. Matrices were a doddle compared to calculus last time I did them .


In my experience, practice is the only thing that makes calculus bearable, and you need to be doing it two or three times a week probably 10 examples  each time to make a difference. 

Have you used the online maths centre resources?


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 8, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> In my experience, practice is the only thing that makes calculus bearable, and you need to be doing it two or three times a week probably 10 examples each time to make a difference.
> 
> Have you used the online maths centre resources?


Yes but not enough, had high blood pressure, then flu when that went, then epic deadlines, then xmas and a complete nightmare with my family, then exam the first day back. 

I could do it before the exam, but as soon as I sat down it was gone.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 8, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Yes but not enough, had high blood pressure, then flu when that went, then epic deadlines, then xmas and a complete nightmare with my family, then exam the first day back.
> 
> I could do it before the exam, but as soon as I sat down it was gone.


I think you panicked.

Get the assignment finished, get an early night and talk it over with your tutor. Your confidence has taken a knock, that's all.

I sat in one of my finals for over half of it, not being able to write and not being able to leave because we weren't allowed to, sometimes you just have a bad exam.


----------



## emanymton (Jan 8, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> I think you panicked.
> 
> Get the assignment finished, get an early night and talk it over with your tutor. Your confidence has taken a knock, that's all.
> 
> I sat in one of my finals for over half of it, not being able to write and not being able to leave because we weren't allowed to, sometimes you just have a bad exam.


Not on the same scale but many years ago when I was pretending to be a physics student and set an exam (well end of semester test really) and literally face palmed as i was walking home when I realized that for one of the questions, dispute writing I was going to integrate I and proceed to differentiation instead. As it turns out my tutor lost my paper anyway and I had to do it again.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 8, 2013)

emanymton said:


> Not on the same scale but many years ago when I was pretending to be a physics student and set an exam (well end of semester test really) and literally face palmed as i was walking home when I realized that for one of the questions, dispute writing I was going to integrate I and proceed to differentiation instead. As it turns out my tutor lost my paper anyway and I had to do it again.


Wow, that's amazingly lucky! I remember coming out of one test thinking I'd done pretty well only to be hauled into the lecturer's office the next week when she showed me my paper with '16' on the front and asked me what had happened. I'd had a complete brainstorm in the test and written complete and utter mathematical bollocks. I was mortified.


----------



## emanymton (Jan 8, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Wow, that's amazingly lucky! I remember coming out of one test thinking I'd done pretty well only to be hauled into the lecturer's office the next week when she showed me my paper with '16' on the front and asked me what had happened. I'd had a complete brainstorm in the test and written complete and utter mathematical bollocks. I was mortified.


You hadn't wrote I am a fish all over it had you?


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 8, 2013)

emanymton said:


> You hadn't wrote I am a fish all over it had you?


No, I'd just written random maths basically. Completely forgotten how to do the method I was supposed to be using and made something up instead.

If I'd written 'I am a fish' it would have been a massive improvement.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 8, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> No, I'd just written random maths basically. Completely forgotten how to do the method I was supposed to be using and made something up instead.
> 
> If I'd written 'I am a fish' it would have been a massive improvement.


This is pretty much what happened to me - it looked like calculus from a distance, if you squinted.


----------



## emanymton (Jan 8, 2013)

Maybe what you made up was better and the lecturer was just jealous?


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 8, 2013)

emanymton said:


> Maybe what you made up was better and the lecturer was just jealous?


Hahahaha 

You're very kind, but in the cold, clear light post-exam it was obviously, certainly, 100% utter pure shite. I was lucky to score anything, I think she gave me marks for spelling my name right.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jan 8, 2013)

Go talk to student services, it does sound like you have mitigating circumstances, use them.

ETA: that sounded harsh, sorry its not meant to. From one mature student to another, we have a lot more going on than the kids do. Even if you don't have written proof go have a chat, you never know


----------



## emanymton (Jan 8, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> You're very kind, but in the cold, clear light post-exam it was obviously, certainly, 100% utter pure shite. I was lucky to score anything, I think she gave me marks for spelling my name right.


Apart from the one example above I don't think I have ever 'gone to pieces' in an exam, but my recent exams have been in philosophy so I just turning up and writing any old shit is what's expected.

bit like the old joke.

The vice chancellor of a university is complain to the head of the physics department about how much his department spends, why can't you be more like the maths department, all they ask for is pens, paper and rubbish bins, or even better the philosophy department all they ask for is pens and paper.


----------



## toggle (Jan 8, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> The maths modules are the only ones that don't link to anything on the website - this is true for every maths module no matter what your degree
> 
> I seriously doubt I will make chartered engineer. All of the 'proper' engineering degrees have the same maths modules.
> 
> ...


 
that's what i thought about my last essay. I don't know the grade, but my tutor looked shocked when i said i wasn't sure it was good enough to pass, which is 50% at this stage, equiv of a60% or 2.1 grade for my third year undergrad. i'm like you in that i see anyhting other than a distinction/first level grade (70%) as a problem. anything that is more than a few percentage points off that as a failure.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 9, 2013)

This is not meant to be harsh, so if it reads as such, apologies.

Engineering is about solving problems and learning how to do stuff you've never done before. Sometimes you see a problem and go 'fuck, how am I going to solve that', try a few things and they don't work. You have to keep trying until you find a solution.

If you are going to give up everything you've worked so hard for, engineering as a career is not for you. And I don't believe that is the case.

I still think you're panicking. One bad exam is not the end of the world.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 9, 2013)

toggle said:


> that's what i thought about my last essay. I don't know the grade, but my tutor looked shocked when i said i wasn't sure it was good enough to pass, which is 50% at this stage, equiv of a60% or 2.1 grade for my third year undergrad. i'm like you in that i see anyhting other than a distinction/first level grade (70%) as a problem. anything that is more than a few percentage points off that as a failure.


It's maths, I know I didn't do it right.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 9, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> It's maths, I know I didn't do it right.


You might not have gotten the right answer but if your method was right, even partially you'll still get some marks. 

It's very difficult to score zero in an exam.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 9, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> You might not have gotten the right answer but if your method was right, even partially you'll still get some marks.
> 
> It's very difficult to score zero in an exam.


I'm trying so hard not to be all 'challenge accepted'.

Anyway, still not done my assignment, been working on it all day....nearly there but I can see me dropping another 1.5 of the module mark again tomorrow.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 9, 2013)

What's done is done. You must put it behind you. You cannot change the exam mark, but you can work hard on other stuff so that a low mark will not have as much impact.

Go to bed, you have an appointment at 10am that you cannot miss.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 9, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> What's done is done. You must put it behind you. You cannot change the exam mark, but you can work hard on other stuff so that a low mark will not have as much impact.
> 
> Go to bed, you have an appointment at 10am that you cannot miss.


Not tired.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 9, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Not tired.


 
You're too wound up.

Stop work. Have a nice long hot shower. Go to bed, Read for a bit if you need to but go to bed. Breathe slowly and deeply, and imagine relaxing every single set of muscles in your body, starting with your neck and move down your body one by one.

Works every time.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 9, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> You're too wound up.
> 
> Stop work. Have a nice long hot shower. Go to bed, Read for a bit if you need to but go to bed. Breathe slowly and deeply, and imagine relaxing every single set of muscles in your body, starting with your neck and move down your body one by one.
> 
> Works every time.


Don't have time - I just realised I got all my workings wrong again.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 9, 2013)

I guess I may as well go to bed, I will make back more than the 10% by not totally screwing the assignment up.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 9, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Don't have time - I just realised I got all my workings wrong again.





stuff_it said:


> I guess I may as well go to bed, I will make back more than the 10% by not totally screwing the assignment up.


You're so tired your brain isn't functioning properly. You start to start sleeping better (said to myself as much as anything). 

Best of luck for tomorrow with your tutor.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 9, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> You're so tired your brain isn't functioning properly. You start to start sleeping better (said to myself as much as anything).
> 
> Best of luck for tomorrow with your tutor.


Unfortunately my cunning plan to work over the holidays only got me single, I still have the work. 

Maybe next time I won't have to stay up for nights around my deadline...


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 9, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Unfortunately my cunning plan to work over the holidays only got me single, I still have the work.
> 
> Maybe next time I won't have to stay up for nights around my deadline...


Well as you are single (sorry, that does suck  ) at least you can do what you want and put _your_ priorities first. 

My then-boyfriend left half-way through my PhD - he'd been having a affair because I was spending 60 hours a week studying and working instead of massaging his ego - and part of the reason for the whole sorry mess was that he felt threatened by me doing so. He had a PhD himself and while initially supportive he was soon seeking the company of this other woman (no PhD for her).


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 9, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Well as you are single (sorry, that does suck  ) at least you can do what you want and put _your_ priorities first.
> 
> My then-boyfriend left half-way through my PhD - he'd been having a affair because I was spending 60 hours a week studying and working instead of massaging his ego - and part of the reason for the whole sorry mess was that he felt threatened by me doing so. He had a PhD himself and while initially supportive he was soon seeking the company of this other woman (no PhD for her).


He said he would go see other women and I said go on then and he got all upset. Probably worried they would take some of his weed money off him or summat.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 9, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> He said he would go see other women and I said go on then and he got all upset. Probably worried they would take some of his weed money off him or summat.


Ach, you're better off without him if he's causing you hassle.

NOW GO TO BED. YOU HAVE TO BE UP SOON.

I have to get up in 3 hours  @self


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 9, 2013)

I've been told not to panic and that most people get better marks on the second term maths module. Also that at the end of the first year you can get transferred to pretty much any other course so long as you talk the person in charge into it.


----------



## toggle (Jan 9, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> It's maths, I know I didn't do it right.


 
i can sort of tell when i'm not writing in legible english either.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 9, 2013)

Only just seen this!

I've failed, erm, four times (?) and changed degrees thrice.

IME, so long as you're mostly solid in other areas, and are willing to pay £x tuition fees, they'll love you to bits for at least one change of course. (My biggest AAAaaaa was dropping a course due to quite phenomenally unsustainable alcoholism and mental illness 12 weeks into a course, and after 6 weeks of non-attendance, after being booted off the social work course I'd failed. Turned out that fees were only refundable if you dropped out in the first ten weeks! The wankers. Though that was back in the days when fees were only, IIRC, £1,122.)


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 9, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> It's maths, I know I didn't do it right.


Yeah. This is the other side for those of us in more... amenable... degrees.

A close acquaintance who might be irritated if I described them or their position more clearly has done undergraduate teaching for at least two reasonably reputable universities, and, well. There're erm.... clear expectations of the proportion who will get whatever degree. Like, a third of your students should be getting a first*. Our course didn't get enough high marks last year, so please ensure we're up to standard this year.

And, just to clarify, that's wrt the teaching. Bugger all to do with the staffing, teaching, or the quality of the students. Which is presumed to be entirely unproblematic and unwavering (perhaps not without some passable statistical justification, but ay).

'Can you make sure you mark them well enough, please?' Awesome stuff!


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 9, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> I've been told not to panic and that most people get better marks on the second term maths module. Also that at the end of the first year you can get transferred to pretty much any other course so long as you talk the person in charge into it.


You're welcome


----------



## emanymton (Jan 10, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Well as you are single (sorry, that does suck  ) at least you can do what you want and put _your_ priorities first.
> 
> My then-boyfriend left half-way through my PhD - he'd been having a affair because I was spending 60 hours a week studying and working instead of massaging his ego - and part of the reason for the whole sorry mess was that he felt threatened by me doing so. He had a PhD himself and while initially supportive he was soon seeking the company of this other woman (no PhD for her).


Can I just say that speaking as a man I just don't get this mentality at all.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 10, 2013)

emanymton said:


> Can I just say that speaking as a man I just don't get this mentality at all.


There's a lot of it about though.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 10, 2013)

mrs quoad said:


> Only just seen this!
> 
> I've failed, erm, four times (?) and changed degrees thrice.
> 
> IME, so long as you're mostly solid in other areas, and are willing to pay £x tuition fees, they'll love you to bits for at least one change of course. (My biggest AAAaaaa was dropping a course due to quite phenomenally unsustainable alcoholism and mental illness 12 weeks into a course, and after 6 weeks of non-attendance, after being booted off the social work course I'd failed. Turned out that fees were only refundable if you dropped out in the first ten weeks! The wankers. Though that was back in the days when fees were only, IIRC, £1,122.)


At £12k a year I don't have the same freedom as if I started sooner sadly.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 10, 2013)

More importantly, did you get your assignment finished stuff_it?


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 11, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> At £12k a year I don't have the same freedom as if I started sooner sadly.


From time to time, I've reflected that my first year of uni was the last year of university grants. The first time I failed, failure was still free. The first time I restarted, the fees were still capped at £1k per year. And the last time I failed was the year before fees were upped to £3k...

By the time I started postgraduate study, I fluked a (fees-only, but fees nonetheless...) scholarship. And my PhD was fully funded, with a stipend.

I very much doubt there's any way I could've been where I currently am if I'd been born even a year later; or even if I'd taken a gap year.

I think I probably rode a wave - the last of the nearly-free & funded by p/t minimum wage work serial dropouts.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 11, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> More importantly, did you get your assignment finished stuff_it?


Yes, I did.

Now for some revision.



mrs quoad said:


> From time to time, I've reflected that my first year of uni was the last year of university grants. The first time I failed, failure was still free. The first time I restarted, the fees were still capped at £1k per year. And the last time I failed was the year before fees were upped to £3k...
> 
> By the time I started postgraduate study, I fluked a (fees-only, but fees nonetheless...) scholarship. And my PhD was fully funded, with a stipend.
> 
> ...


Of course now there is no part time min wage work either...


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 12, 2013)

Well looks like I will be failing this exam as well. It's just not going in my head.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 12, 2013)

you're panicking again stuffs x


----------



## Manter (Jan 12, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Well looks like I will be failing this exam as well. It's just not going in my head.


If you tell yourself that, it'll be true. <<stern face>>. Calm down and just work through it systematically, with plenty of breaks and sleep


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 12, 2013)

Manter said:


> If you tell yourself that, it'll be true. <<stern face>>. Calm down and just work through it systematically, with plenty of breaks and sleep


I already had about 12 hours sleep last night because I ended up in tears trying to revise. This all seemed so easy but...


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 12, 2013)

stuffs, can i suggest getting in touch with your student couselling service? mine was really good for me just *navigating* the whole uni thing, dealing with tutors, helping with managing my workload, deadlines, and being someone i could offload onto when things (unrelated to college) were fucking up all over the shop. do you think something like that might be helpful for you?

i found mine totally practical, nothing therapy-ish at all.


----------



## Manter (Jan 12, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> I already had about 12 hours sleep last night because I ended up in tears trying to revise. This all seemed so easy but...


It seems tough now because you're panicking. I have so been there!! Go for a walk or something, try and stay calm, and just tell yourself what you are going to work through, do it, then move on....


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 12, 2013)

Manter said:


> It seems tough now because you're panicking. I have so been there!! Go for a walk or something, try and stay calm, and just tell yourself what you are going to work through, do it, then move on....


Oh hell, a tune just came on where they matey is shouting 'why haven't you learned anything' 

I'm working through the stuff but then when I go back to try and do it without looking in the book it's gone.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 12, 2013)

It's because your brain is full and you're panicking. You need a walk and something good for dinner as well as an early night.

What subject are you studying?


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 12, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> It's because your brain is full and you're panicking. You need a walk and something good for dinner as well as an early night.
> 
> What subject are you studying?


Engineering science - it's not quite as bad as maths, you don't have to remember (for example) the whole of calculus. I already had an early night and good food last night, if I keep doing that it will be the exam and I won't have revised. Was supposed to go out tonight and do some networking/make some money but as that's not degree related it's out the window. *shrug*

Just need to keep plugging away in little bits. I took the last two days pretty much off to try and have a break.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 12, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Engineering science - it's not quite as bad as maths, you don't have to remember (for example) the whole of calculus. I already had an early night and good food last night, if I keep doing that it will be the exam and I won't have revised. Was supposed to go out tonight and do some networking/make some money but as that's not degree related it's out the window. *shrug*
> 
> Just need to keep plugging away in little bits. I took the last two days pretty much off to try and have a break.


What I'm saying is you need to learn to pace yourself. You need to get into a regular rhythm of studying and breaks and eating/sleeping.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 12, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> What I'm saying is you need to learn to pace yourself. You need to get into a regular rhythm of studying and breaks and eating/sleeping.


I've been doing that all week.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 12, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> I've been doing that all week.


It's not just something you do for a week, you'll need to do it through term.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 12, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> It's not just something you do for a week, you'll need to do it through term.


Yes I know, I have been studying in term time as well. Everything fucked up a bit over xmas with the Mr throwing tantrums because I wouldn't cook him chicken for tea while I was studying (I'm a vegetarian) and so on.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 12, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Yes I know, I have been studying in term time as well. Everything fucked up a bit over xmas with the Mr throwing tantrums because I wouldn't cook him chicken for tea while I was studying (I'm a vegetarian) and so on.


Did I say you _hadn't_ been studying in term-time? No. I'm saying you have to establish what studying rhythm works best for you.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 12, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Did I say you _hadn't_ been studying in term-time? No. I'm saying you have to establish what studying rhythm works best for you.


The 'being single and a reet sad geek bastard to boot' rhythm sadly.


----------



## toggle (Jan 12, 2013)

realistically, you need to set yourself a schedule of not trying to work on the same thing for more than about 5 hours a day. you will not achieve anything other than frustration beyond that level. therefore if you need to be putting in more hours than that per week, you need to schedule to do different things in a day.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 12, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> The 'being single and a reet sad geek bastard to boot' rhythm sadly.


Being single doesn't mean being 'a reet sad geek bastard', and it's a bit offensive to suggest so.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 12, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Being single doesn't mean being 'a reet sad geek bastard', and it's a bit offensive to suggest so.


No but being single for the express purpose of spending your free weekends sat in your room doing maths does.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 12, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> No but being single for the express purpose of spending your free weekends sat in your room doing maths does.


Well, it was easier to get the maths PhD done, but that doesn't mean I only did maths or never left the flat.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 12, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Well, it was easier to get the maths PhD done, but that doesn't mean I only did maths or never left the flat.


Oh, not that I'm never leaving the flat but I'm not going out much unless I know I can at least break even.


----------



## stereoisomer (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi stuff_it, I totally thought I was going to fail maths in my first year but I found this guy's video tutorials really helped
http://www.youtube.com/user/patrickjmt
And the only way to get the hang of calculus is to practice, loads, especially integration. Differentials I can usually do in my head now but integrals are still tricky!


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 12, 2013)

stereoisomer said:


> Hi stuff_it, I totally thought I was going to fail maths in my first year but I found this guy's video tutorials really helped
> http://www.youtube.com/user/patrickjmt
> And the only way to get the hang of calculus is to practice, loads, especially integration. Differentials I can usually do in my head now but integrals are still tricky!


There's a reason I did differential calculus in my PhD, if I had had to do integration I'd probably still be doing it.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 12, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> There's a reason I did differential calculus in my PhD, if I had had to do integration I'd probably still be doing it.


I find integration easier. I've always been a bit like that though, e.g. I can do juggling tricks but not the normal moves you do from one trick to the next.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 12, 2013)

I find the easiest thing about maths was just to accept it without questioning what was going on the first time I saw it, then working through it at my own pace.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 12, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> I find the easiest thing about maths was just to accept it without questioning what was going on the first time I saw it, then working through it at my own pace.


I agree, I had a terrible time when I first looked at calculus because I wanted to know why it worked. I have now accepted that it took proper mathematicians years to work that out so I didn't have to.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 12, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> I agree, I had a terrible time when I first looked at calculus because I wanted to know why it worked. I have now accepted that it took proper mathematicians years to work that out so I didn't have to.


Yes. I think with calculus in particular you just have to do that. Which is quite a hard thing to do if you're used to questioning things.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 12, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Yes. I think with calculus in particular you just have to do that. Which is quite a hard thing to do if you're used to questioning things.


....which is of course how you end up in a position to need calculus in the first place.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 12, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> ....which is of course how you end up in a position to need calculus in the first place.


I try to think of maths as more of a tool, and you wouldn't think about why a spanner works, you would just use it.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 14, 2013)

equationgirl

This one went much better, apart from...


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 15, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> equationgirl
> 
> This one went much better, apart from...


You did not!!!!


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 15, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> You did not!!!!


Only in my head, still very distracting having a small voice in the back of your mind going 'bumpy knuckles, bumpy knuckles baby' and trying not to do the backwards head nod through 'MCs come and MCs go' - tbh if I was singing out loud it probably wouldn't have looked so odd.


----------



## toggle (Jan 15, 2013)

last exam I had, i was trying desperately not to look at the lectuer eyeing me up. I'd dressed up to go out after the exam and i could tell he was absolutely itching to ask me where i was off to. but he coudln't, so he gawped at me instead.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 15, 2013)

toggle said:


> last exam I had, i was trying desperately not to look at the lectuer eyeing me up. I'd dressed up to go out after the exam and i could tell he was absolutely itching to ask me where i was off to. but he coudln't, so he gawped at me instead.


One of the postgrad exam supervisors was eyeing me up to fuck as well; either that or wondering why I kept nodding my head.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 15, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> One of the postgrad exam supervisors was eyeing me up to fuck as well; either that or wondering why I kept nodding my head.


Probably thought you were going to have a massive freak out in the middle of the exam.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 22, 2013)

Lol, only got 55 on the report I thought I had done rather well on (not the last one the one before), at this rate I would be lucky to get a Third. Down form a solid 2:1 or a First with my OU stuff. 

Maybe office work is about my level. 

Reckon I will definitely have to look at changing as you can't get work with a Third.

This happened last time I tried to do uni as well, but not with the Open Uni stuff. I must come across so badly face to face that people want me out.  

Now I'm wondering if I should just cut my losses.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 22, 2013)

Don't give up!

Keep plugging away and tell that bloke (if he's still around) to cook his own fucking dinner, the cunt.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 22, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> Don't give up!
> 
> Keep plugging away and tell that bloke (if he's still around) to cook his own fucking dinner, the cunt.


I was getting those OU marks cooking his dinner and while caring for my mum. There shouldn't be that big a difference.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 22, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> I was getting those OU marks cooking his dinner and while caring for my mum. There shouldn't be that big a difference.


 
The difference I found (I went the other way, B&M to OU) was that the teaching materials at the OU were much, much better than anything I'd seen at a normal uni.

Perhaps look into other routes to gain the knowledge you need to pass the exams?


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 22, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> The difference I found (I went the other way, B&M to OU) was that the teaching materials at the OU were much, much better than anything I'd seen at a normal uni.
> 
> Perhaps look into other routes to gain the knowledge you need to pass the exams?


I've been doing a lot of that anyway. Doesn't fill you with confidence if your maths assignments don't have consecutively numbered questions.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## stuff_it (Jan 22, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Only in my head, still very distracting having a small voice in the back of your mind going 'bumpy knuckles, bumpy knuckles baby' and trying not to do the backwards head nod through 'MCs come and MCs go' - tbh if I was singing out loud it probably wouldn't have looked so odd.


Hmm, just realised that what I really need to do is to rewrite the lyrics to hiphop tunes to contain all the formulas and stuff I can't remember. Might try a bit of that this term.


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 22, 2013)

I started in Environmental Science, changed to Social and Political Studies because I knew fuck all about science (got in on the basis of my 'C' in my A level geography), then changed from Social and POlitical Studies to Philosophy because I couldn't do the statistics module.  Philosophy was my natural home, just books to read, essays to write, piss-ups to be had.

That life was great - I wish, wish, wish I could go back!!!


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 22, 2013)

That mark has complete fucked me for getting a summer placement as well as you need to be predicted a 2:1 for any of the good ones. 



purves grundy said:


> I started in Environmental Science, changed to Social and Political Studies because I knew fuck all about science (got in on the basis of my 'C' in my A level geography), then changed from Social and POlitical Studies to Philosophy because I couldn't do the statistics module. Philosophy was my natural home, just books to read, essays to write, piss-ups to be had.
> 
> That life was great - I wish, wish, wish I could go back!!!


Yes but I don't know 'fuck all' about engineering, I was predicted a 1st or a 2:1 from my open uni stuff - the same first year level stuff that got me into uni here.


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 22, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Yes but I don't know 'fuck all' about engineering, I was predicted a 1st or a 2:1 from my open uni stuff - the same first year level stuff that got me into uni here.


  Sorry I wasn't reading the thread, just answering the question (bad higher ed practice).

Wish I could be more help, hope you manage to sort it and get yourself that 1st


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 22, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> That mark has complete fucked me for getting a summer placement as well as you need to be predicted a 2:1 for any of the good ones.


 
if it depends on a prediction rather than actual marks your tutors could still easily give you that prediction


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 22, 2013)

when i first went to uni i had stellar grades from school but averaged a 2.2 in the first year. as it turned out i missed practically my entire 2nd year due to being mental and still came out with a 2.1


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 22, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> That mark has complete fucked me for getting a summer placement as well as you need to be predicted a 2:1 for any of the good ones.


Go talk to your tutors. Go talk to student support. Stop telling yourself everything is fucked.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 22, 2013)

wayward bob said:


> if it depends on a prediction rather than actual marks your tutors could still easily give you that prediction


Judging by my marks that's really unlikely.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 22, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Judging by my marks that's really unlikely.


 
you won't know until you ask


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 22, 2013)

wayward bob said:


> you won't know until you ask


Oh I will. They're terrible. Like I said if it carries on I will struggle to get a 2:2.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 22, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> ... if it carries on...


 
ime it doesn't. you get smarter at learning, core stuff starts making sense and becomes easier to build on, exam/study/deadline nerves start to settle down.

and tutors are used to seeing the potential behind the grade. don't assume you're fucked until you've checked. talk to your tutors.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 22, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Oh I will. They're terrible. Like I said if it carries on I will struggle to get a 2:2.


Might as well give up then.


Or, you know, go talk to your tutor.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 22, 2013)

It is quite normal to experience a drop in marks during a first year undergrad course / to not get what you think you should be getting.  Different tutors have different likes and dislikes, you're often having to write in a nuanced way, you might be writing something you've never actually written before so it's new, you've had life issues so you've done it just to make sure the work is due in on time and not necessarily spent enough time on it etc. 

Most people increase their marks as the degree progresses, you don't start off the finished product otherwise you're learning nothing.  A lot of my friends got 2.2's in their first and in their second years, finally 'got it' in their final year and graduated with 2.1's.  You have years to make up these marks and achieve the grade you want to.  Panicking will not help you achieve this though, it will make you more likely to fail because you'll work yourself up for no good reason. 

I think you're being somewhat defeatist to assume it's all doom and gloom because you got a solid 2.2.  See your tutor and ask why you got that mark, what tips do they have for improving, would they accept a draft or a copy of a plan in the future to give advice on etc. 

I got my first assignment back for my masters and I got a 58.  That's a good pass, but it isn't where I want to be, I want to graduate with a merit or distinction, because I know I'm capable of getting it.  But I've never done a masters level essay before, so I'm pleased that I have at least passed, and I've been to see my tutor and know exactly what I need to do in order to get those higher marks.  I don't expect perfection when I've never written to such a rigorous standard before (and fuck me, they pick up on every little fucking thing ). 

As I think I've said before, people fail modules in their first year, and still get firsts.  Take a deep breath and step back, you can get the marks you want.


----------



## Kidda (Jan 22, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Oh I will. They're terrible. Like I said if it carries on I will struggle to get a 2:2.


 
You need to either remember why your doing this degree and knuckle down or give up. 

There's no point doing something everyday that's making you this miserable.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 22, 2013)

Kidda said:


> You need to either remember why your doing this degree and knuckle down or give up.
> 
> There's no point doing something everyday that's making you this miserable.


When did I say it's making me miserable? I really like doing the work, I'm just starting to not see a future in it for me as an engineer.


----------



## Kidda (Jan 22, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> When did I say it's making me miserable? I really like doing the work, I'm just starting to not see a future in it for me as an engineer.


 
The vast majority of your posts are negative, making it seem as if you are miserable about the situation you find yourself in. You rarely, if ever, have anything positive to say about the course. 

It's all problem after problem after problem. 

Is it worth it?


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 22, 2013)

Kidda said:


> The vast majority of your posts are negative, making it seem as if you are miserable about the situation you find yourself in. You rarely, if ever, have anything positive to say about the course.
> 
> It's all problem after problem after problem.
> 
> Is it worth it?


Well yes it is, especially as even if I change I have to complete this year.


----------



## Kidda (Jan 22, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Well yes it is, especially as even if I change I have to complete this year.


 
Then boot straps up and just get on with it then. Being defeatist all the time will get you no where.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 22, 2013)

55 is roughly a 2:2 by the way - 60-69 is a 2:1 and 70+ is a 1st, give or take a few points. Get some constructive feedback and speak to your tutor.

My marks dropped a lot when I started uni, everyone's do.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 22, 2013)

The point of your first year is that it is the time when you are expected to make your mistakes, so that you can get feedback so you know what to do in the future.  We are now paying absolutely ridiculous levels of money for our degrees, so get your moneys worth by using your tutors to help you progress and go further.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 22, 2013)

stuff_it : And for fuck's sake stop panicking, you'll stress yourself out too much and burn out, and make use of all the services the uni has on offer.

Have you been to the maths tutor yet?


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 22, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> stuff_it : And for fuck's sake stop panicking, you'll stress yourself out too much and burn out, and make use of all the services the uni has on offer.
> 
> Have you been to the maths tutor yet?


Not yes no, I'm trying to get all the Formula Student stuff caught up for the start of term so I have more time. Wouldn't mind seeing what the maths is this term as well in case I need help with that more than I do calculus.

I think my 'setting equations I have to remember to hip hop tunes' plan may well turn out to be inspired though.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 22, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Not yes no, I'm trying to get all the Formula Student stuff caught up for the start of term so I have more time. Wouldn't mind seeing what the maths is this term as well in case I need help with that more than I do calculus.
> 
> I think my 'setting equations I have to remember to hip hop tunes' plan may well turn out to be inspired though.


Was it the bridge assignment you got back? Definitely get feedback if so.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 22, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Was it the bridge assignment you got back? Definitely get feedback if so.


No not got that back yet, was the personal report on the car we did. I can see I didn't do enough on the conclusions but I think 'bad fail' was a bit excessive. The other bits were classed as 'very good' but I was only given 50% of the marks for those bits anyway. The tutor is a bit of a known cunt tbf but there's not much I can do about that - have got him for at least the rest of the year.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 22, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> No not got that back yet, was the personal report on the car we did. I can see I didn't do enough on the conclusions but I think 'bad fail' was a bit excessive. The other bits were classed as 'very good' but I was only given 50% of the marks for those bits anyway. The tutor is a bit of a known cunt tbf but there's not much I can do about that - have got him for at least the rest of the year.


Why did you only get half the marks for some sections?


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 22, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Why did you only get half the marks for some sections?


I don't know as they were rated as 'very good'. *shrug*

It's the new e-marking system that doesn't actually give them room to comment properly.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 22, 2013)

So e-mail and ask for a personal appointment to discuss your marks.  If you don't like him, your personal tutor should be able to do the same.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 22, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> So e-mail and ask for a personal appointment to discuss your marks. If you don't like him, your personal tutor should be able to do the same.


I suspect that he marked everything down because he didn't like the conclusions bit. He's generally pretty mardy anyway but as an example one of the other lecturers on that bit give sections that are 'very good' 80% of the marks for that section of an assignment. It could even be grade-curve related as this bit counted for about 30% of the module mark and the other bits Iv'e been marked on for that module are all over 70%... still not pleased, I've never had  a 'bad fail' on any part of anything, I mean a fail - you should have written more would have been better but a 'bad fail'? I suspect he doesn't like me (or anyone really) but it's just bringing up being hounded out of my nursing degree because I wouldn't accept allegations of me abusing patients. It's all very similar with all the other people in my team regularly socialising with each other and so on. I wasn't a mature student then, perhaps I'm just massively unlikeable to 'normal people'. Even when I try to tone it down mates have said they would describe me as a 'scary and intimidating site bird', 'harder than most of the blokes they know' and so on - these are good mates and not trying to insult me. Like I said perhaps it's just my personality and there's nowt can be done.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 22, 2013)

Hang on, I thought you got 55?  That isn't a fail, that's a 2.2?


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 22, 2013)

If he has written that, you should complain to your personal tutor that it isn't the constructive feedback you expect.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 22, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> If he has written that, you should complain to your personal tutor that it isn't the constructive feedback you expect.


This is the problem, they have switched to e-submissions so there's not much room. If he feels that one bit was a 'bad fail' then fair enough I guess he is marking but I don't see how 'very good' sections are only getting 50% of the available marks. Just how good does it have to be to get more ffs?


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 22, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> This is the problem, they have switched to e-submissions so there's not much room. If he feels that one bit was a 'bad fail' then fair enough I guess he is marking but I don't see how 'very good' sections are only getting 50% of the available marks. Just how good does it have to be to get more ffs?


 
Then his feedback has been unclear and unconstructive, and thus you should either complain or ask him for further clarification.  I expect there probably is more room, he just can't be bothered to type in more.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Who exactly said it was a 'bad fail'?


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 22, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Who exactly said it was a 'bad fail'?


The tutor said_ one section_ of the assignment was. I really should have put more in that section but it's not like a c&p'd a pic of troll face in there.


----------



## Kidda (Jan 22, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> but it's just bringing up being hounded out of my nursing degree because I wouldn't accept allegations of me *abusing patients*.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 22, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> The tutor said_ one section_ of the assignment was. I really should have put more in that section but it's not like a c&p'd a pic of troll face in there.


So one section wasn't very good, out of the whole thing? You really need to talk to the tutor and get proper feedback, find out what they were looking for. 

55 is ok


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 22, 2013)

Kidda said:


>


It was on here but will be way back. I did really well in all my placements. Then I couldn't get signed off when I sprained my ankle one time and ended up having to go on placement with a bad sprain. The two ward sisters ended up disliking me for being 'lazy' (i.e. sitting down on the odd occasions where I wasn't busy to rest my ankle - I did explain it all to them at the start and showed them the note from my GP to take it easy but no need to stop work). Anyway they hated me and told uni that I was slapping and swearing at patients, rude to them, refused to do any work etc. I was offered counselling for my 'problems' but as this would have meant agreeing officially that I ha done these things I refused. I was told it was ok but then (having got over 70% in pretty much everything) I was failed in the exam by 0.5% and refused a resit because of the black mark on my record due to these accusations. This despite letters of recommendation from all my other placements, etc. The exam was stuff like writing care plans, things I could do standing on my head and had already received a lot of feedback on by that point. 

So yeah it's a bit of a sore point. Life does have a habit of kicking me in the teeth. I was really fucking good at nursing and was told so repeatedly by the mentors on all my placements. I was even offered a job by A&E as a care assistant if I got kicked out I was that good on my placement but I didn't really know anyone in the town I was studying so I moved away.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 22, 2013)

Look, just go and talk to your tutor, for fucks sake.


----------



## Kidda (Jan 22, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> It was on here but will be way back. I did really well in all my placements. Then I couldn't get signed off when I sprained my ankle one time and ended up having to go on placement with a bad sprain. The two ward sisters ended up disliking me for being 'lazy' (i.e. sitting down on the odd occasions where I wasn't busy to rest my ankle - I did explain it all to them at the start and showed them the note from my GP to take it easy but no need to stop work). Anyway they hated me and told uni that I was slapping and swearing at patients, rude to them, refused to do any work etc. I was offered counselling for my 'problems' but as this would have meant agreeing officially that I ha done these things I refused. I was told it was ok but then (having got over 70% inpretty much everything) I was failed in the exam by 0.5% and refused a resit because of the black mark on my record due to these accusations. This despite letters of recommendation from all my other placements, etc.
> 
> So yeah it's a bit of a sore point. Life does have a habit of kicking me in the teeth. I was really fucking good at nursing.


 
Woah 

Why did you not take them to the cleaners?


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 22, 2013)

Kidda said:


> Woah
> 
> Why did you not take them to the cleaners?


It's like if the police accuse you of something - if two senior staff members accuse you of something it's as good as happened.


----------



## Kidda (Jan 22, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> It's like if the police accuse you of something - if two senior staff members accuse you of something it's as good as happened.


 
That is assault they should have phoned the police. 
You could have asked them why they didn't phone the police.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 22, 2013)

Kidda said:


> That is assault they should have phoned the police.
> You could have asked them why they didn't phone the police.


I did mention to my tutor at the time when this came to light that if I had actually done those things why weren't the police called. That's the only reason I was allowed to stay on the course. A half a percent fail sounds suspicious though and I expect they didn't want to pass any nurses where there were suspicious about their behaviour but I was very much told that I couldn't accuse senior hospital staff of lying as a student.


----------



## Kidda (Jan 22, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> I did mention to my tutor at the time when this came to light that if I had actually done those things why weren't the police called. That's the only reason I was allowed to stay on the course. A half a percent fail sounds suspicious though and I expect they didn't want to pass any nurses where there were suspicious about their behaviour but I was very much told that I couldn't accuse senior hospital staff of lying as a student.


 
You were given the wrong advice mate.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 22, 2013)

Kidda said:


> You were given the wrong advice mate.


Not much I can do about it now, this was over ten years ago.

I'm used to life kicking me in the teeth so I sort of expect it now; always a bonus if it doesn't happen.


----------



## toggle (Jan 22, 2013)

the first year is for crapping up. marks don't count. i got grades worse than 55 in my first year.

i'm now getting a high level merit on my first essay for my masters.

get some help from the tutor or your personal tutor. at the very least, ask for an example paper that got a high grade.

if you get any teaching/tutoring from the department postgrads, they are a really good source of info about the lecturers. cause they gossip like old biddies over a gate about the lecturers. and like being made to feel important when students ask them stuff. and they might be able to give you a few tips on how to make the bastards happy.

as long as ti's not me anyone ever asks. i thought i'd failed my last essay. told my tutor this before i got my marks back and I got a 'what planet are you on woman' look off him.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 27, 2013)

stuff_it : What did your tutor say about this coursework mark?


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 27, 2013)

Stuff it you're only in year one it's a bit soon to be writing  yourself off. Anyway both my sister and b-i-l "only" got a 2:2 in Engineering and both of them are now currently working in some capacity in Engineering.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 27, 2013)

Everyone's right about the first year and trying not to worry too much about it. The first year is for trying to get your bearings and getting used to the sort of work they are expecting you to do.

On the subject of changing your degree though: I changed my first degree at the end of my second year. I'd done 2 full years of single honours law, then walked out of one exam and didn't turn up for another. I fucking hated law. I found a wonderful tutor in the English department who went out of his way to help me change my course. Because I was so far along already, I couldn't completely drop the law, but I was able to change my degree to English (major) and Legal Studies (minor). Because I had 2 years of English to make up, I took a year out, then I went part time so I took those first 2 years of the required English modules while working at a job, then went back to full time for a final 3rd (or by this point 6th!!) year where I took mostly English modules, and 1 horrific jurisprudence module.

I went the long-winded way about it (as I always do), but that was down to my unique circumstances and the fact I'd already slogged, miserably, through 2 years of the original degree. If you do decide to change for any reason, you should have a much easier time of it since you're so early on, and I think really they are used to people swapping and changing in their first year.

I hope it all works out well for you.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 27, 2013)

My old lecturer who helped me swap my degree said that her daughter went to the same uni and changed her mind three different times in one term; she kept filling out the paperwork and then deciding it wasn't for her.  So it really is nothing unexpected, and unless you're moving from English to Chemistry, with no science A levels it's usually not too difficult for them to accomodate you.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 27, 2013)

FWIW I'm not scared of you


----------



## baldrick (Jan 27, 2013)

Stop giving yourself such a hard time. You've done one term at uni, you're not failing.

Putting too much pressure on yourself is a sure fire way to make yourself fail though.

Go and speak to someone in the department who can give you advice, struggling on your own isn't going to help you feel less isolated. Help is there, make use of it before you get yourself into a state.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 30, 2013)

stuff_it : did you get the bridge assignment back yet? How did you do?


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 30, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> stuff_it : did you get the bridge assignment back yet? How did you do?


Not yet, and probably shite. I seem to be getting around a 2:2 in a lot of the other bits I got back though so should be able to get them up to a 2:1.

The maths really isn't as hard this term either.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 30, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Not yet, and probably shite. I seem to be getting around a 2:2 in a lot of the other bits I got back though so should be able to get them up to a 2:1.
> 
> The maths really isn't as hard this term either.


I wouldn't worry just yet - rule of thumb is that most people go up a grade between their penultimate year and final year. So a solid 2:2 now should mean a 2:1 when you graduate.

What did your tutor say?


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 30, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> I wouldn't worry just yet - rule of thumb is that most people go up a grade between their penultimate year and final year. So a solid 2:2 now should mean a 2:1 when you graduate.
> 
> What did your tutor say?


Not to worry so much, lol.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 30, 2013)

So what we said then.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 30, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Not to worry so much, lol.


Perhaps you can say thank you to all the people who told you not to worry so much and gave you support.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 30, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Perhaps you can say thank you to all the people who told you not to worry so much and gave you support.


Perhaps I could...

Thank you thread. And of course you EQ.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 30, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Perhaps I could...
> 
> Thank you thread. And of course you EQ.


I didn't mean me in particular


----------



## Dovydaitis (Feb 1, 2013)

Glad you got it all sorted


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 1, 2013)

The maths is starting to make sense the third time round.


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 1, 2013)

How many times do I have to remind you that maths is about practice? You need to be doing it on a regular basis to make a difference to your competency in it. You CAN do this.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 7, 2013)

I knew I did bad in maths but I did epically badly - like I had no idea you could get a mark so low...


----------



## toggle (Feb 7, 2013)

is this badly in general, or badly for your standards.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 7, 2013)

toggle said:


> is this badly in general, or badly for your standards.


No, this is awesomely bad by any standards...


----------



## toggle (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 7, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> No, this is awesomely bad by any standards...


You'll have a chance to resit it I assume?


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 7, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> You'll have a chance to resit it I assume?


In theory but the mark was so bad you couldn't believe - even I thought I would get over to 30% needed to blag it.

I got *much lower*. 

Computer science here I come, damn.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 7, 2013)

It's one exam, stop being so bloody negative. Do the resit, pass it, carry on. Simples.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 7, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It's one exam, stop being so bloody negative. Do the resit, pass it, carry on. Simples.


Well let me just include you in the PM with my mark....


----------



## toggle (Feb 7, 2013)

i think she might have a point on this one tbh.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 7, 2013)

I can easily pass the course so long as I don't have to memorise about 30 equations for every exam... comp sci use computers for maths...;.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 7, 2013)

Just don't have it in me to even turn up today...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 7, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Just don't have it in me to even turn up today...


Well, that's certainly one way of improving things


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 7, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Well, that's certainly one way of improving things


TBh I have a feeling when my gourp mark with the peer review element comes through...well most of them fucking hated me. Perhaps I'm better suited to comp sci anyway. I get on with them!


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 7, 2013)

I think you really need to see your personal tutor and have a chat with them.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 7, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> I think you really need to see your personal tutor and have a chat with them.


Yes I do realise that.


----------



## Kidda (Feb 7, 2013)

Just give up.

or Don't. 

How much do you want it?


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 12, 2013)

Kidda said:


> Just give up.
> 
> or Don't.
> 
> How much do you want it?


Don't start that again. There's no way that the mark I got reflects even my rather poor maths abilities! More a mahoosive panic attack.

Resits aren't until the end of summer so I have plenty of time to practice and go over stuff several times before that.

In engineering science my marks are currently averaging about 66, a 2:1. The result for the design project equationgirl was asking about? 56. It was four days late so would probably have been a 60 if it had been on time.

BTW you were right EQ, even the 'good example' put up with the marks was a _very_ basic truss design. 

I think under the circumstances doing well on this term's maths is pretty important as well as practising for the resit - will look good to the exam board.


----------



## Kidda (Feb 12, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Don't start that again. There's no way that the mark I got reflects even my rather poor maths abilities! More a mahoosive panic attack.
> 
> Resits aren't until the end of summer so I have plenty of time to practice and go over stuff several times before that.
> 
> ...


 
Then what you moaning for? 

Just get on with it.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 12, 2013)

Kidda said:


> Then what you moaning for?
> 
> Just get on with it.


Are you trying to take away my born right to have a moan on the internet?


----------



## Kidda (Feb 12, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Are you trying to take away my born right to have a moan on the internet?


 
yes, cheer the fuck up, the Popes resigned.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 12, 2013)

Kidda said:


> yes, cheer the fuck up, the Popes resigned.


It's not like there won't be another...


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 12, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Don't start that again. There's no way that the mark I got reflects even my rather poor maths abilities! More a mahoosive panic attack.
> 
> Resits aren't until the end of summer so I have plenty of time to practice and go over stuff several times before that.
> 
> ...


With respect, and without sounding like a know-it-all, yes, I know was right about the advice I gave you about a basic design done well, but thank you for acknowledging that. Now listen to people when they're giving you good advice about things!

Well done for getting a 56, that's not bad 

Have you booked an appointment with your tutor yet?


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 12, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> With respect, and without sounding like a know-it-all, yes, I know was right about the advice I gave you about a basic design done well, but thank you for acknowledging that. Now listen to people when they're giving you good advice about things!
> 
> Well done for getting a 56, that's not bad
> 
> Have you booked an appointment with your tutor yet?


No I have not, I haven't had time yet. I will try and sort it next week or the week after. I'm certain I will be having a resit, the assignments from that module weren't failed so I can't see it would be a massive problem. I will see the maths tutors when I have the time which I haven't had. I have already seen my tutor about the exam mark being bad before I even got it and I doubt they will have any extra advice to add at this point.


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 12, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> No I have not, I haven't had time yet. I will try and sort it next week or the week after. I'm certain I will be having a resit, the assignments from that module weren't failed so I can't see it would be a massive problem. I will see the maths tutors when I have the time which I haven't had. I have already seen my tutor about the exam mark being bad before I even got it and I doubt they will have any extra advice to add at this point.


You said that last week to be honest. I know you're busy but avoiding the problem won'tr make it go away. You can send him an email asking for an appointment, surely?


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 12, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> You said that last week to be honest. I know you're busy but avoiding the problem won'tr make it go away. You can send him an email asking for an appointment, surely?


Like I said I can't see it will make much difference - the advice will be the same.

I have already seen my tutor about failing the exam (before I had the mark), I'm not sure that it will make a huge difference how much I failed it by unless I really should be kicked off the course for it. If not then the advice is unchanged. If not the advice is unchanged, all that has changed is that I know for sure that I will have to resit. *shrug*


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 12, 2013)

But he may know more about how the class as a whole did on the paper, for example, what if there was an error on the paper or the marking scheme that affected everyone who took the paper. You won't know unless you speak to him again now you know the mark.

For what it's worth, not seeing him when you know you have a bad mark could count against you. Part of being an engineer is proactively looking mistakes in the face and actively seeking to manage them. Your tutor expects you to come and see him and discuss your mark and what you are doing to avoid getting another bad mark. He's going to find it difficult to stick up for you at any exam board meeting if he's not seen you and knows your progress.


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 12, 2013)

Maybe resits are different at your uni, but at ours you can only resit if you fail, and then you can only achieve the pass mark, nothing more.

The only time you can use a resit as a 'first attempt' is in exceptional circumstances i.e. seriously unwell, personal shit, but you need supporting evidence to do so.

So don't resit if you have passed a module, because you'll only be able to achieve whatever your pass mark is (40% for undergrads at our uni).


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 12, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> But he may know more about how the class as a whole did on the paper, for example, what if there was an error on the paper or the marking scheme that affected everyone who took the paper. You won't know unless you speak to him again now you know the mark.
> 
> For what it's worth, not seeing him when you know you have a bad mark could count against you. Part of being an engineer is proactively looking mistakes in the face and actively seeking to manage them. Your tutor expects you to come and see him and discuss your mark and what you are doing to avoid getting another bad mark. He's going to find it difficult to stick up for you at any exam board meeting if he's not seen you and knows your progress.


The exam board meetings aren't until summer, it's not as urgent as some of my other stuff - a few weeks won't make any difference. I would rather go to him being able to say I've had time to see the maths people in the Library etc and that's not going to happen until the end of the week at least.



purenarcotic said:


> Maybe resits are different at your uni, but at ours you can only resit if you fail, and then you can only achieve the pass mark, nothing more.
> 
> The only time you can use a resit as a 'first attempt' is in exceptional circumstances i.e. seriously unwell, personal shit, but you need supporting evidence to do so.
> 
> So don't resit if you have passed a module, because you'll only be able to achieve whatever your pass mark is (40% for undergrads at our uni).


Yes I know that, there is no way I have passed the module. None whatsoever. It is too low a mark to be let off a resit. I'm not expecting to use it as a first attempt. I know all this as I looked it up. It's not a mark that counts towards my final classification and this isn't me worrying that I didn't do that well - the maths exam really was an 'epic fail' and it was 75% of the module mark.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 12, 2013)

I have emailed him but I seriously doubt it will make any difference unless it's so bad they won't let me re-sit. I suspect that it's unlikely that it would be a problem so long as my other marks are ok.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 4, 2013)

stuff_it did you get all your marks back in the end?


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 4, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> stuff_it did you get all your marks back in the end?


Yeah, apart from epic bad maths averaging 2:1/2:2

I'm also the keystone of the Formula Student drivetrain team.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 4, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Yeah, apart from epic bad maths averaging 2:1/2:2
> 
> I'm also the keystone of the Formula Student drivetrain team.


What did you get for bridge assignment (apologies if you've already said, brain bit like a sieve)


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 4, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> What did you get for bridge assignment (apologies if you've already said, brain bit like a sieve)


I think 56?

Not great but not that bad considering I did most of it late.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 4, 2013)

See, those marks are ok then. Yes, maths needs work - but you know that and are doing it.

Getting much help from the library tutors?


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 4, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> See, those marks are ok then. Yes, maths needs work - but you know that and are doing it.
> 
> Getting much help from the library tutors?


Still not had time but put one hell of a lot more time in just practising using their same materials. Still not great but definitely improving and can see the difference.


----------

